# Feeding RAM Marine Saltwater fish - Kingfish / Mackerel, Queen fish, Barracuda



## rapala (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok so to try a new easily accessible diet.. here we go!​ 
Being a keen fisherman I am out fishing almost every week so I have easy access to plenty of fish. 

Can I just filet/debone fish and feed my 5 months old puppy raw fish? I catch allot of Kingfish/Mackerel, Queen fish and Barracuda are these safe to feed?

F Y I --- Most of the time I practise "Catch and Release" but very occasionally keep a fish for the table so I was wondering maybe I can keep one for Caesar.. 


KINGFISH / MACKEREL



BARRACUDA



QUEENFISH



Any info on this topic would help..


----------



## Perdido (Mar 20, 2013)

Feeding him fish without bones should be fine. I'd mix a little into the regular food at first.. I'm sure adding the blood, juices and some of the organs would be fine too. 

It is the bones that will be a problem... otherwise try it and post your results.


----------



## Metro_Mike (Mar 29, 2013)

Kingfish/Mackerel is very high in mercury. In fact the larger the predator fish generally the higher the mercury concentration (I.e. swordfish).

Suggest very limited amounts if at all. Fresh water fish such as Salmon and etc are generally very safe with low levels of mercury.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> Fresh water fish such as Salmon and etc are generally very safe


And it is not. Fresh water fish has worms and you shouldn't feed raw. The majority of sea types are very good for your dog, provided you take care of the bones. But you shouldn't staff your dog with fish daily, he might develop aversion to it, once a week would be normal, better to store it in your freezer if you can. 
Salmon is not a fresh water fish. Though it is, probably, the best for the dog, rich in vital fats and phosphorus, it could be contaminated with bad bacteria. I recommend to freeze it for 24 hours.
Great pics, absolutely smashing! Are you not sorry to kill these beauties?


----------



## rapala (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks David I will take your advice and go slow and see how he likes it.. We all eat meat some buy it from the market and catch it themselves the meat is the same and no different just better, cleaner and fresher when caught yourself… having said that I do not eat fish and do it as a hobby and just occasionally take some home for the folks.. Thanks once again much appreciated..


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You can feed him whole small fish.
If you use those for bait, those would be ideal. As stated, large predator fish contain high levels of mercury. The best fish for dogs are sardines and mackerel, which can be fed whole.
Never feed raw salmon. It can kill a dog.


----------



## rapala (Mar 10, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> You can feed him whole small fish.
> If you use those for bait, those would be ideal. As stated, large predator fish contain high levels of mercury. The best fish for dogs are sardines and mackerel, which can be fed whole.
> Never feed raw salmon. It can kill a dog.


Thanks for your helpful comments as always so that now again clears my doubt... Got the point no big fish but the smaller ones like sardines will do.. Bones and everything right?


----------



## Metro_Mike (Mar 29, 2013)

My mistake! I was thinking COOKED as I am not a raw feeder and overlooked the OP raw question. The posters are right about raw fresh water fish having higher concentration of parasites and worms (i.e. tape worms).

As far as Salmon goes they can survive in both fresh and saltwater and generally born in fresh water so I am not sure how to class them.

Sidenote I love sushi. And generally avoid freshwater fish for that specific reason that if they are not cured right it’s a risk. Either way I still believe FREQUENT feeding of Mackerel is a risk because of the high level of mercury. And as a frequent sushi eater I don’t want to pull a Jeremy Piven (suffered from mercury poisoning)!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for posting this question. I don't eat fish either, but thought about fishing to get fish for Fiona. I am in Orange County, so close to the ocean. I can fish in local lakes and get catfish or trout or bass. But Fiona cannot eat the bones? I was just going to give her the whole fish. I don't know how to clean a fish or debone or whatever. Any one give a whole fish? I have seen whole talapias in the market. Can she eat this?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice looking fish, btw. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Fish has recently become the main staple in my dog's diet. I feed whole, cooked fish. This is just a recent change but so far I have purchased fresh perch and whiting, and canned salmon and sardines. All of these fish have small bones that are fine enough that cooking them is okay. I really don't know anything about the fish you are catching though.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

RAW fish bones are safe for dogs.

First I would make sure you check for any foreign objects in the fish before feeding it. 

Then I would deep freeze any raw fish for at least 3 days to limit the chances of your dog getting any parasites.

Raw Salmon is NOT safe to feed dogs as it contains a deadly fluke (bug). I can never remember which TYPE of Salmon is the bad one - I THINK it's Pacific NW - but since Salmon is so expensive I don't usually buy it.

As a treat for my dogs I buy large minnows and toss them in the dogs swimming pool. They LOVE to go fishing and yes, some of them eat the fish.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

If you're feeding "big" fish that are high on the trophic web, feed in moderation due to mercury. Follow the guidelines for how much a child can eat safely.

I'm a marine fisheries biologist and I get asked this question a lot, surprisingly.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

LoveEcho said:


> I'm a marine fisheries biologist


That is super cool 

Now, to see if trophic web is the same as food chain


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> That is super cool
> 
> Now, to see if trophic web is the same as food chain


. Haha! Yes, it is. I'm just used to saying it from teaching.


----------

